# Agnello, abbacchio...



## Blechi

Ciao compagni di elucubrazioni.

Oggi pomeriggio cercavo di spiegare ad un nostro "simile" , elucubravamo, appunto, sull'esistenza di agnelli, abbacchi, pecora ecc. e mi sono persa. 

Il più giovane di tutti è l'agnello che poi diventa abbacchio e da grande pecora.

Avendo stabilito che _l'agnello di Dio_, _agnus dei_ in latino, è il _cordero de Dios_, abbiamo fermato questo punto, ma non siamo riusciti ad andare avanti.

Come si chiama in spagnolo l'animale quando non è più un agnello e non è ancora una pecora?

Ciao e grazie.


----------



## fulano&sutano

¿Y si fuera un "Lechón"?


----------



## 0scar

Cordero, borrego, oveja (fem.) carnero (mas.).


----------



## Tomby

Blechi said:


> Come si chiama in spagnolo l'animale quando non è più un agnello e non è ancora una pecora?


Questa frase non si capisce bene. In spagnolo si dice "_carnero_" [montone] e "_oveja_" [pecora]. Il "figlio" di loro si chiama "_cordero_" [agnello] quando ha meno di un anno. Quando l'agnello ha meno di un mese {mai ha mangiato erba, solo ha bevuto latte dalla pecora} si chiama "_lechal_", in italiano abbacchio o agnellino da latte.


----------



## Neuromante

fulano&sutano said:


> ¿Y si fuera un "Lechón"?



Pues tendríamos una cría de cerdo:

Aclaro una cosa de lo que ha puesto Tombatossals, que a él se le habrá despistado por ser de habla española. Se refiere a "*cordero* lechal" igual que hay "ternera lechal" para la cría de vaca. Lechal es un adjetivo que define al sustantivo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Blechi said:


> Ciao compagni di elucubrazioni.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio cercavo di spiegare ad un nostro "simile" , elucubravamo, appunto, sull'esistenza di agnelli, abbacchi, pecora ecc. e mi sono persa.
> 
> Il più giovane di tutti è l'agnello che poi diventa abbacchio e da grande pecora.
> 
> Avendo stabilito che _l'agnello di Dio_, _agnus dei_ in latino, è il _cordero de Dios_, abbiamo fermato questo punto, ma non siamo riusciti ad andare avanti.
> 
> Come si chiama in spagnolo l'animale quando non è più un agnello e non è ancora una pecora?
> 
> Ciao e grazie.


Ciao Blechi, piccola precisazione: la parola "abbacchio" non è italiana, è il termine romanesco per definire l'agnello.
In italiano l'agnello di un mese si chiama "agnellino da latte", fino ad un anno si chiama "agnello" e dopo si chiama "pecora".


----------



## Tomby

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao Blechi, piccola precisazione: la parola "abbacchio" non è italiana, è il termine romanesco per definire l'agnello.
> In italiano l'agnello di un mese si chiama "agnellino da latte", fino ad un anno si chiama "agnello" e dopo si chiama "pecora".


Scusa Infinite, però la parola "abbacchio" appare in questo dizionario italiano.
Saluti,


----------



## 0scar

Lo que dice ese diccionario también lo dice otro,_ abbachio_ es un* plato* a base de corderito.
También es un corderito destinado al matadero.


----------



## Tomby

Ma se appare in un dizionario italiano, allora deve essere una parola italiana anche d'origine dialettale romanesco. Non è così?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, forse si usa solo nella Regione Lazio. 
Io l'ho imparato una decina di anni fa, cioè a 40 anni suonati, quando in un ristorante romano il cameriere mi disse: "se vuole oggi abbiamo anche l'abbacchio". Al che io: "scusi ma cosa sarebbe l'abbacchio", e lui "l'agnello, sa qui a Roma l'agnello lo chiamiamo abbacchio".


----------



## francisgranada

In spagnolo esiste anche _pécora_. Non so però, se questa parola si ancora usi nello spagnolo e se corrisponda a _pecora_ nell'italiano, oppure (come mi pare più probabile) si tratta piuttosto d'un termine letterario (oppure ha un significato, diciamo "specifico").

DRAE:
*pécora**.*
(Del lat. _pecŏra_, pl. de _pecus_).
*1. *f. Res o cabeza de ganado lanar.
...


----------



## Neuromante

Pécora en español solo se usa (Que yo sepa) en la expresión *"mala pécora"* que es muy parecida al italiano *"vigliaco"*


----------



## Tomby

francisgranada said:


> In spagnolo esiste anche _pécora_. Non so però, se questa parola si ancora usi nello spagnolo e se corrisponda a _pecora_ nell'italiano, oppure (come mi pare più probabile) si tratta piuttosto d'un termine letterario (oppure ha un significato, diciamo "specifico").
> 
> DRAE:
> *pécora**.*
> (Del lat. _pecŏra_, pl. de _pecus_).
> *1. *f. Res o cabeza de ganado lanar.
> ...


Si usa con l'aggettivo "_malo_", in femminile; il significato è "donna brutta". Vedi _mala pécora_ nel DRAE.
Altri significati qui.


----------



## francisgranada

Tombatossals said:


> Si usa con l'aggettivo "_malo_", in femminile; il significato è "donna brutta". Vedi _mala pécora_ nel DRAE.
> Altri significati qui.


 
Sì, he visto. Entonces, la _pécora_ en el sentido del propio animal (cordero) no se usa más. Pero, una persona "media" hispanoparlante ¿ni sabe que el significado original de la _pécora_ es un _cordero_ (o lo almenos "intuye")?

(entiendo, obviamente, el sentido figurativo/figurado de la palabra usada con el adjetivo _malo_ en femenino ...)


----------



## Tomby

Personalmente yo desconocía el significado de "pécora" como "cabeza de ganado" aunque si había oído la expresión "mala pécora" y su significado. Pero bueno, no tiene importancia porque yo no soy una persona de gran cultura o sabiduría.
Saludos,


----------



## francisgranada

Tombatossals said:


> Personalmente yo desconocía el significado de "pécora" como "cabeza de ganado" aunque si había oído la expresión "mala pécora" y su significado. Pero bueno, no tiene importancia porque yo no soy una persona de gran cultura o sabiduría.
> Saludos,


 
Gracias por la respuesta sincera y "práctica". Es exactamente lo que quería saber...


----------



## Neuromante

No tiene por qué usarse sólo en femenino.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals, non sei un ignorante, perché almeno per esperienza personale, tutte le volte che ho spiegato il significato di "pecora" in italiano non ho mai trovato nessuno che conoscesse quell'accezione in spagnolo: l'usano tutti col senso di "mala pécora", cioè col valore a metà strada tra stronza e puttana. Meno volgarmente sarebbe "una brutta stronza" 
Chi sapeva della "pecora"-animale era in realtà perché la conosceva grazie all'italiano. Perfino "pecora nera" si dice "oveja negra".

L'abbacchio è un *piatto *a base d'agnello e, come dice IS, è un piatto tipico romanesco (non per niente si chiama "l'abbacchio alla romana"). Il fatto che sia presente nei dizionari non significa niente: anche la cassata è un dolce tipico siciliano e si trova nei dizionari italiani. 
A parte gli scherzi, quando uno dice "abbacchio" non si riferisce all'animale "vivo", ma all'agnello da latte morto e cucinato. Nel resto d'Italia mangiamo l'agnello ma tutti gli italiani prima o poi scoprono cosa sia un abbacchio (io l'ho scoperto dopo i vent'anni... a Roma...). Sicuramente è un piatto tipico romano come molti altri di tradizione ebraica: gli gnocchi alla romana, per es., non hanno niente in comune con gli gnocchi emiliani, che a loro volta non hanno niente in comune con gli gnocchetti sardi, ecc. ecc. Se cominciamo a parlare di varietà di cibo in Italia c'è bisogno di un altro dizionario: è il motivo per cui la lingua italiana è forse l'unica al mondo ad avere dei dizionari gastronomici... 

Riassumendo:

pecora -> oveja (animale/derivati del latte -> formaggio, ecc.)
agnello -> cordero (animale/carne/piatti a base di carne)
agnello da latte -> cordero lechal

abbacchio = agnello da latte -> cordero lechal

E quindi, come ha detto Neuromante, "lechal" = "da latte".


----------



## 0scar

Entre los carneros/ovejas y los corderos están los borregos.
Es una palabra muy común y no figura en el DRAE como americanismo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Rispetto ai piatti, cioè alla cucina, non credo di aver mai *mangiato *un "borrego", almeno nella penisola iberica. Conosciuti tanti, ma mangiati, mai... 

In Spagna, infatti, "borrego" si usa *moltissimo *come insulto:

*4.     * m. coloq. Hombre sencillo o *ignorante*. U. t. c. adj.

Probabilmente si tratta di un termine usato prevalentemente da etologi, veterinari e allevatori.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina también es un despectivo, principalmente para referirse a los adolescentes, y es una palabra técnica, se usa en el mercado de carne para clasificar a los animales de cierta edad, pero estoy seguro que en castellano hay pocas personas que no entiendan que un borrego es un ovino.

Borrego contesta a la pregunta de este hilo: ¿Cómo se llama el animal que está entre los corderos y los ovinos adultos ovejas/carneros?


----------



## Blechi

Tombatossals said:


> Questa frase non si capisce bene. In spagnolo si dice "_carnero_" [montone] e "_oveja_" [pecora]. Il "figlio" di loro si chiama "_cordero_" [agnello] quando ha meno di un anno. Quando l'agnello ha meno di un mese {mai ha mangiato erba, solo ha bevuto latte dalla pecora} si chiama "_lechal_", in italiano abbacchio o agnellino da latte.


 
Vedi che anche tu fai confusione : agnellino (o più correttamente agnello) non è lo stesso di abbacchio. Infatti l'agnello non ha ancora magiato l'erba, mentre l'abbacchio ha già assaggiato l'erba mentre prende ancora il latte. 

Allora un esserino di questi sarebbe lechal, cordero, carnero/oveja?

Ma allora perché si dice "Cordero de Dios"? Imprecisione storica? O ...


----------



## Blechi

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao Blechi, piccola precisazione: la parola "abbacchio" non è italiana, è il termine romanesco per definire l'agnello.
> In italiano l'agnello di un mese si chiama "agnellino da latte", fino ad un anno si chiama "agnello" e dopo si chiama "pecora".


 
Abbacchio è riportato nel Dizionario della lingua italiana senza precisazioni di sorta che rimandino al dialetto romanesco.
Forse nelle due parlate il termine coincide.
AbbacchioAgnello di latte o slattato da poco, macellato. (prob. deriv da "abbacchiato" nel senso di abbattuto).

Forse si chiama agnello finché bela e abbacchio ... dopo? Un po' come  pig e pork in inglese o pez e pescado in spagnolo? 

Chiedo scusa alla moderazione per l'uso di termini stranieri, ma mi sembravano calzanti.


----------



## Tomby

Blechi said:


> Ma allora perché si dice "Cordero de Dios"? Imprecisione storica? O ...


Per favore, leggi: Agnus Dei.


----------



## infinite sadness

Blechi said:


> Abbacchio è riportato nel Dizionario della lingua italiana senza precisazioni di sorta che rimandino al dialetto romanesco.
> Forse nelle due parlate il termine coincide.
> AbbacchioAgnello di latte o slattato da poco, macellato. (prob. deriv da "abbacchiato" nel senso di abbattuto).
> 
> Forse si chiama agnello finché bela e abbacchio ... dopo? Un po' come  pig e pork in inglese o pez e pescado in spagnolo?
> 
> Chiedo scusa alla moderazione per l'uso di termini stranieri, ma mi sembravano calzanti.


Più che di dialetto, come meglio precisato da ursula, si tratta di un uso limitato alla Regione Lazio, e si riferisce non all'animale ma ad un "piatto", una pietanza, cioè per abbacchio intendono l'agnello da mangiare, quindi può essere lattante ma anche svezzato. Penso che i Romani lo chiamerebbero comunque abbacchio anche se fosse un agnellone.


----------

